# ICD9 question



## Gemini18 (Aug 17, 2009)

"Leg Fluid Collection?"


----------



## cw2506 (Aug 17, 2009)

You can check with your doctor to see if "leg fluid retention" would be what he means, if so you could look at code 276.6


----------



## Denis (Aug 17, 2009)

*Leg Fluid Collection?*

This descriptor looks more like a procedure than a diagnosis. Like the aspiration of an abscess or aspiration of an ankle, knee joint or bursa. 

What caused the fluid build up in the leg?


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Aug 17, 2009)

I like cw2506's choice.  I looked at edema (782.3)...

Edema:

Excludes:
ascites (789.51-789.59)
edema of:
    newborn NOS (778.5)
    pregnancy (642.0-642.9, 646.1)
fluid retention (276.6)
hydrops fetalis (773.3, 778.0)
hydrothorax (511.81-511.89)
nutritional edema (260, 262)


Plain English Description™:
Select this code to report nonspecific edema, or a swelling due to an accumulation of fluid beneath the skin.

If this is all that's documented, I'd go with 276.6, too.


----------



## Gemini18 (Aug 17, 2009)

*Thank You*

Thanks All -

It is a swelling from fluid accumulation.



rebeccawoodward said:


> I like cw2506's choice.  I looked at edema (782.3)...
> 
> Edema:
> 
> ...


----------



## dpeoples (Aug 18, 2009)

This is an interesting delima.
If you look up fluid retention, 276.6, and look under the exclusion notes, you will see "localized edema". I would think leg fluid collection would be considered "localized". So, I would be inclined to use 782.3 or even 782.2 (localized superficial swelling, mass, or lump).

Also, considering that 276.6 is listed under "metabolic and immunity disorders" specifically related to electrolyte and acid base balance would argue against a local and superficial problem. 

As is so often the case, clarification from the physician would be helpful.

HTH


----------

